# Blue pineapple/yellow HMPK x Blue pineapple/yellow HMPKEE



## MattsBettas

Male is from petco, female is from TMTbetta on aquabid. Yes, the male has a long anal fin, but I can work with it. What I'm really looking for is the color and elephant ear. There aren't any shows here anyways. 

Introduced on Thursday, the 29th, put together the next day, and spawned on Saturday, the 31st. Eggs hatched on Monday, the 2nd. 


Female (breeders photo). Her spread is a lot better then it looks in this photo.

Male (not flaring)

Flirting.

Male and his nest.


----------



## JayM

She is very pretty. He's not bad either.


----------



## ashleylyn

They're beautiful! Can't wait to see the fry.


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful pair! Good luck.


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks guys! They are doing really well so far, the spawn was textbook, and some of them already show some green iridescence (from mom) when you shine a flashlight on them. I cleaned their tank today, and have started dripping water in... Once the tank is full I will start doing 50%+ water changes.

Edit- I can already see pectorals, which is pretty early... I think it's the ee showing.


----------



## JayM

Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## MattsBettas

I am working on it! They are to small to capture well right now, but I suppose I could try...


----------



## MattsBettas

Mom past away sometime last night. If you are following my journal or my other spawn log, the same thing happened... Mom was fine one second, dead the next. Frustrating, yea, but I have her fry. 

Speaking of which, here's a pic!


----------



## TruongLN

-Sorry for your loss ;( 
At least there's a part of her still here, in all of those baby fry!


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## JayM

Awwww bubbas.  Sorry to hear about mum. :-(


----------



## blufish425

Just read your other spawn log as well, so odd that both females passed for no obvious reasons  Love both pairs, can't wait to see how the fry turn out!


----------



## TruongLN

Any update photos??


----------



## MattsBettas

I'll get some up after I clean the tank!


----------



## logisticsguy

Looking forward to the pics Matt. Your fry look really good in the last photo.


----------



## bambijarvis

Poor momma.

Hope you get a female like her from the fry.


----------



## Aluka

=( i'm sorry for your loss too. My mommy betta passed too =(...


----------



## MattsBettas

Aww sorry for your loss Aluka . Females tend to pass easily after spawns, I've figured out. 

I'll take some pics soon... If not tonight, tomorrow. They are growing up nicely.


----------



## BlueInkFish

cool! btw where did you get the indian almond leaf i need to buy some..


----------



## MattsBettas

I got it through another forum member (long story) who got it from Amy Lim on eBay... She is the best.

http://www.ebay.com/usr/amy-lim


----------



## MattsBettas

Sorry for being late!


----------



## TruongLN

They're so cute! I can't wait till they're much older.


----------



## MattsBettas

Nor can I ;-).

I'll get more pics up tomorrow for their three week birthday.


----------



## TruongLN

How much would it cost to send them over here?


----------



## logisticsguy

Maybe Truong and I could each pick some up when they are ready lol. I plan to be up in Edmonton in a couple months so might work out then. I hate shipping (even to Edmonton) so whenever possible pick up is best. Oh btw I would love a pair from this spawn


----------



## MattsBettas

Haha thanks so much guys. Interest means a lot to me. 

I don't know how much shipping would be (can't be too much...) but there is a good chance I'll be in Calgary in December and they should be ready by then and we could meet or I could drop them off or whatever. Meeting people is so much more awesome then shipping, I agree. I won't ship if I can help it when it's that cold. 

Or, I would be ok with selling them as babies to people with experience if you were in Edmonton before they are quite ready to be up for sale. 

CJ, we should work out a trade...


----------



## TruongLN

If you can't make it out here maybe CJ and I should carpool! 
.


----------



## logisticsguy

Shipping in Alberta in December is very risky. We will work something out for sure Matt a trade is no problem. Sometimes I get hotshots to Edmonton as well so we can all make this work. Your fry look perfect shape.


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks guys 

Here's some three week pics. The first is of a interesting little one who is the largest of this batch and has a yellow head.


----------



## MattsBettas

Couple shots of the big one, who's starting to colour up-


----------



## TruongLN

Well done Matt!! 
I can't wait until their colour shows!


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks! I'll try to get more pics up today or tommorow (or both)!


----------



## TruongLN

I'll be impatiently waiting ^-^


----------



## MattsBettas

Sorry, no pics! I've been really busy. Will try soon though. 

I saw my first chase today. It was the largest guy, who is looking awesome for a month old, chasing a slightly smaller fry. Ventrals are coming in too.


----------



## snowflake311

MattsBettas said:


> Sorry, no pics! I've been really busy. Will try soon though.
> 
> I saw my first chase today. It was the largest guy, who is looking awesome for a month old, chasing a slightly smaller fry. Ventrals are coming in too.


Omg I saw one of my fry chase another too. Too cute!


----------



## MattsBettas

It's adorable because they think they're all mighty when really they're tiny and could be eaten by anything Lol.


----------



## Flare101

Could we see some more pictures of the father? Just trying to get a better idea of what he looks like.


----------



## TruongLN

Ah! I wish I could experience the cuteness!!


----------



## MattsBettas

Then you should breed some ;-). But seriously, thank you. Did your girls from aquabid that you accidentally bought come in yet?

Here's a fairly typical fry from this batch... I couldn't get any pics of the monster, so this will have to do. Notice the white outlining coming in on the fins.
View attachment 223353


----------



## megaredize

I bet they will be gorgeous


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks! I sure hope so.

I forgot to mention I started to see signs of elephant ear on the biggest fry today. Makes me excited :-D.


----------



## MattsBettas

A yellow tinge was clearly visible on the biggest fry's fins today! Looks like a lot of them have simpler colour to mom and dad so far.


----------



## logisticsguy

That is awesome. They will really go through a color up in the next few weeks. It is going to be exciting to see how many EE you get in the spawn.


----------



## Flare101

logisticsguy said:


> That is awesome. They will really go through a color up in the next few weeks. It is going to be exciting to see how many EE you get in the spawn.


I don't think he'll get any EE until he breeds the f1 fry that are still growing out to each other. It's a recessive trait.


----------



## MattsBettas

Nope, actually, since the male is (most likely) an ee geno I will, in theory, get approximately 50% ee offspring.


----------



## TruongLN

Sorry for the late reply! Haha I actually talked to the guy I accidentally bid from to give me some new girls. So they should be here on Tuesday! Hopefully!
Your fry are looking awesome.


----------



## Flare101

MattsBettas said:


> Nope, actually, since the male is (most likely) an ee geno I will, in theory, get approximately 50% ee offspring.


That would be super cool. I wish you weren't in Canada! I'd love a nice male from that spawn.


----------



## hollyk

Thanks for sharing this info and the photos of your fry on this forum! I'm learning a lot about breeding from watching others' experiences. Your fish are beautiful; I'm so sorry you lost the female! I'm worried about that happening with mine, especially if it's common after a spawn. :-/ But I'm looking forward to seeing your ee offspring especially!


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks! For the female, a low stress enviroment, with perfect params and ial, should go a long way. Sometimes crap happens though, unfortunately. 

I'm going to go get some 7? 8? Week pics up in a sec...


----------



## hollyk

Ok, good to know. Thank you. I just saw your other thread about your other lost female. So sorry that you lost your favorite! Sad. :-( I'll be ordering some ial before I breed and make sure the water parameters are perfect. I'm still a few months away from breeding, but just checking things out and choosing my pair to be ready to go come January or February!


----------



## MattsBettas

Yea. Part of breeding though is that even when you lose your favorites they live on. Good luck with your breeding, it's a lot of work but definitely worth it. 

The fry are seven weeks old today and looking fantastic. There are two main colours showing- the clear body/yellow fins/butterfly (first pic), and the grizzle body/yellow fins/butterfly (second pic). One in particular, the one in he first pic, is an aggressive little bugger. I actually saw a tiny little baby flare out of him yesterday.


----------



## hollyk

Adorable! I want baby flares! haha That must make all the work worth it.  Thanks for sharing pictures of your babies, Matt. I'm looking forward to breeding my own!


----------



## MattsBettas

Eight weeks today! Like I said on my other thread, if you want pics more than once a week just ask and I'll try to accommodate. 

Smallest fry I have still... It's about the size of a 2-3 week old but still healthy so I'll hope for the best and jar it if I have to. 




One of two special little fry that never developed their swim bladder properly and are now tail draggers and spend most of their time on the bottom. Since I refuse to cull fish that aren't in pain they'll stick around and if I can't adopt them out they'll stay with me. You can also see a fish with a green eye in this pic.


----------



## hollyk

Wow! Cool green eye! Any idea approximately how many fry you have?


----------



## MattsBettas

Nine or ten. Smaller then I thought.


----------



## hollyk

Okay, thanks! Good luck with them!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Lol small spawns are fun!


----------



## logisticsguy

Your doing a great job with the fry Matt they look excellent! A small spawn not such a bad thing sometimes imo as there can be some advantages.


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks guys. I'm really enjoying having two small spawns, it's easy and finding them homes shouldn't be hard at all. 

I love this stage, not quite fry but not quite adults, but I still want them to grow faster.


----------



## TruongLN

I've got a home for a few of them! 
Great job Matt. They're gorgeous.


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks! Stick around the forum so we can stay in touch and I can let you know when they're ready. I'm hoping to be able to get to Calgary at the beginning of January and they would be ready to go by then. Are you at all interested in the "special" fish? 

I think that would mean all of the fry will stay within Alberta and not be shipped :-D. 

I'll try to get more pics up tomorrow. They're starting to look good.


----------



## hollyk

I would take your "special" fish, if you shipped to the US. I live in Nebraska...


----------



## MattsBettas

I probably wouldn't ship this guy, even if I could... Thanks for the offer though .


----------



## veggiegirl

Your fry are looking beautiful MattsBettas! and I am so happy that you rehome or keep any babies that are 'special'. I too do not believe in culling fry so long as they have quality of life. Many deformities may be 'unsightly' to some people but the fish are perfectly happy and can still make someone a lovely pet. I just wanted to say good on you I think your breeding practices/ethics are something to be admired. So many people tend to jump in and say cull cull cull for the slightest of things which do not seem to have the slightest effect on the well being of the fish. You are one of the few breeders that really takes responsibility for the lives they bring into the world via breeding bettas. Keep up the great work


----------



## Aluka

i feel like we get more attached to our special fish. My biggest (because he has his own tank unlike the others LOL) and arguably prettiest baby is my special baby. He doesn't have any ventral fins. but he is so pretty and active, lol.


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks guys. Veggiegirl, I take that as a huge compliment since the ethics of culling is something I feel really passionate about, and it means a lot to hear that someone appreciates it. I hate how many breeders cull hard for things that don't harm the fish, like not meeting human made standards. I know quite a few breeders who choose not to kill imperfect fish and that makes me happy. 

I don't know. I just feel that if I bring life into the world I have the responsibility to give it every chance I can at a good life. 

Aluka, special babies are way too easy to get attached to hahaha. It doesn't help that they're usually the cutest too.


----------



## veggiegirl

I would always buy from someone who has good breeding ethics rather than someone who treats the fishes life as 'cheap/worthless just because they are not considered 'perfect' enough in accordance to their 'standards'. 

To me any breeder, like yourself who takes responsibility for the lives they bring into the world is definitely something to be admired and looked up to. Culling for niggly little 'imperfections' I find very unfair not to irresponsible.....

You are a "role model betta breeder" MattsBettas, I appreciate your commitment to the welfare of all of you fish


----------



## TruongLN

I'll take any! I've got a good, loving home for them.


----------



## MattsBettas

Awesome, Truong. He/she will need a tank with lots of cover near the surface for him to rest on (live or silk plants), and preferably a more shallow tank. He might still stay with me though haha. 

Thanks again, veggiegirl.


----------



## TruongLN

What ever you decide


----------



## bryzy

Wait where do you ship to, if you do at all? That green-eyed baby as made its way into my heart?


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad you feel the way you do about culling, Matt. You have a good heart. I sometimes take in culls that no one wants. I have one that almost went into the breeding tank and the breeder changed her mind. Nothing wrong with the fish she just changed her mind about what direction she wanted to go with her breeding. She also sent me a little copper girl with no vents and she's very tiny but she's a cute and sweet girl. Another boy I got after a failed breeding attempt and the female beat up on him. He's a little showoff and loves to show off his beautiful fins. Lol


----------



## bryzy

dramaqueen said:


> I'm glad you feel the way you do about culling, Matt. You have a good heart. I sometimes take in culls that no one wants. I have one that almost went into the breeding tank and the breeder changed her mind. Nothing wrong with the fish she just changed her mind about what direction she wanted to go with her breeding. She also sent me a little copper girl with no vents and she's very tiny but she's a cute and sweet girl. Another boy I got after a failed breeding attempt and the female beat up on him. He's a little showoff and loves to show off his beautiful fins. Lol


That's a thing that I want to do. I also don't believe in culling. I just think it is wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattsBettas

Thank you both 

Culling is necessary to get quality fish and EVERY breeder culls... Culling does not always mean killing though. When you sell a fish you are removing it from your breeding stock, and thus culling it. I just choose to cull by rehoming the fish rather then killing it, which I believe is wrong.

Bryana, I will only be shipping within Canada... Sorry. I'll make sure to get and post more pictures of the fish as they grow up though .


----------



## bryzy

I am looking forward to see what the green-eyed boy looks like! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

I understand that it's necessary to cull those that are severely deformed and wouldn't be able to have a good life.


----------



## hollyk

I'm also in love with that green eyed baby. I wish I lived in Canada (or that you didn't live in Canada! haha) I would love one of your fish. In any case, this is a fantastic log; I'm loving watching them grow up and it's helping me know a little more of what to expect when my time comes to breed Pip and Estella.

I also appreciate your culling practices. I won't have the heart to kill a fish that doesn't live up to "standards". I'm prepared to have fish that won't be breeding/show quality. If Mother Nature doesn't cull fish on her own, as long as the fish stands a decent chance at living a good life, it's going to live. I think there are more people out there than one might expect to take such fish, too. I know that I, for one, am more likely to take a fish that no one wants just because I feel sorry for the darn thing. But anyways, just wanted to throw in my support and appreciation that you don't slaughter fish that aren't up to par. Even ugly bettas can make great pets! ;-)


----------



## hollyk

hollyk said:


> I'm also in love with that green eyed baby. I wish I lived in Canada (or that you didn't live in Canada! haha) I would love one of your fish. In any case, this is a fantastic log; I'm loving watching them grow up and it's helping me know a little more of what to expect when my time comes to breed Pip and Estella.
> 
> I also appreciate your culling practices. I won't have the heart to kill a fish that doesn't live up to "standards". I'm prepared to have fish that won't be breeding/show quality. If Mother Nature doesn't cull fish on her own, as long as the fish stands a decent chance at living a good life, it's going to live. I think there are more people out there than one might expect to take such fish, too. I know that I, for one, am more likely to take a fish that no one wants just because I feel sorry for the darn thing. But anyways, just wanted to throw in my support and appreciation that you don't slaughter fish that aren't up to par. Even ugly bettas can make great pets! ;-)


Then again, I don't know if I've ever seen an "ugly" betta...


----------



## dramaqueen

The 'ugly 'ones have the most personality.


----------



## logisticsguy

Ive made a couple of mistakes as a breeder. There is a tank with my mistakes from when I caused sbd to about 12 fish in one of my spawns. They live a very normal life together other than swimming like they have rocks in their pockets. Could not cull them because it was my fault. To keep from culling as a breeder it is good to have an in with a lfs who will buy the non breeders from you. I admire Matts integrity and ethics regarding culling. Its much easier to just to breed hard and cull hard.


----------



## snowflake311

Any photos? Do they have big ears yet?


----------



## alunjai

Hi Matt,

I can see you have a small snail in the fry tank. I'm thinking of adding one snail to my spawn tank with roughly 50-100 fry at 4 days old. When is the best time to add one? Is it ok to add one snail at their age or shall I leave it for a few more weeks?


----------



## DatBetta

Could you post some pics I'm dieting to see them


----------



## MattsBettas

I'm really slacking with the pics, but I'll get some soon.

Yes, Snowflake311, you can see the ee trait at this stage. 

alunjai, snails end up in my tank whether I like it or not because of the plants I put in. Small snails were in there from day one.


----------



## TruongLN

I bet the tune elephant ears on your fry are the cutest!


----------



## TruongLN

Tiny*


----------



## MattsBettas

They are 

I took pics yesterday just haven't uploaded them yet...


----------



## MattsBettas

Here ya go!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Why are you in Canada, and why do I not have anymore room?! Lovely! I wish I could give one of your EE's a home!


----------



## DatBetta

Amazing! I don't normally like plakets (can't spell) but these are so pretty!


----------



## snowflake311

You got some that look just like mom how cool. Very nice. Why is the water so low doing a wc?


----------



## TruongLN

Matt!!! They're so beautiful!!
I have my eyes on the one in the second last photo, love the butterfly colouring!


----------



## DatBetta

I just noticed all the snails! Holy crap!


----------



## MattsBettas

Haha thanks guys. 

Yup, snowflake, I just did a water change and it's easier to take pictures when there's less water for them to swim around in. 

Truong, I really like that guy too but I don't think I want to keep him, so I'll most likely be selling him... I'll let you know. 

The snails... Yea. They went crazy in this tank and I'm too lazy to move them around yet.


----------



## TruongLN

Is it for sure a male?
I wasn't intending to get a male but if you don't want him and willing to part with him, I'll take him in with open arms!
He's so beautiful, I've yet to have a butterflied betta!
He'd definitely be a special on for me.


----------



## MattsBettas

Total late response, apologies. No, he is not for sure a male, but I'm pretty sure he is. Like, 95% sure. I'm just not making any guarantees until I know for sure lol, don't want a male in your sorority or something. 

They get harder and harder to take pics of.


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, man, are they gorgeous or what?


----------



## logisticsguy

They are beautiful Matt. Do you have a EE female available from this spawn?


----------



## MattsBettas

I should have at least one, yes. Depends on what I want to keep. I'll get individual pics up in a few weeks, probably.

Thanks DQ!


----------



## TruongLN

I would love an EE female if possible too!
Fingers crossed for one, but if not it's all good ;D
They are looking absolutely stunning!


----------



## ynahanson

I want some females for my sorority tank.


----------



## MattsBettas

I'll let you know if I have any available. If I don't have any now I'll be going into f2, so they will be back haha. I definitely have some nice girls from my other spawn though. 

I should get you all some update pics...


----------



## TruongLN

Pictures would be wonderful!


----------



## trilobite

They look awesome
I agree, more pictures!


----------



## coltiger

those are beautiful fish


----------



## MattsBettas

Got some actual decent update pics on post 1148 on this page- http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=3794218#post3794218

Sample:
View attachment 281346

If I can I am continuing this line.


----------



## logisticsguy

Wow they turned out beautiful Matt. Great job!


----------



## KSbetta

Congratulations, a major achievement - from spawning to breeding, and to see the offsprings. 
A few thoughts, one is perhaps a separate subject on How to Care for the Parents after they spawned. And how long it takes before the next spawn (petco guy once told me 2weeks which seems too soon).


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice!!


----------



## ynahanson

Very cute.
will you be spreading the love on your betta channoides soon? Lol


----------



## BlueLacee

a. beautiful parents
b. sorry about mom
c. beautiful babies
d. not a complaint or critizism, but lots of snails
e. beautiful fishies, I want one... no room and not canda


----------



## michaeldelacruz09

Guys check my butterfly halfmoon dumbo ear betta...
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=19433


----------



## amphirion

michaeldelacruz09 said:


> Guys check my butterfly halfmoon dumbo ear betta...
> http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=19433


wrong thread. wrong section. try the betta pics thread.


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks amphirion. 

I suppose I should update to say that I have some nice fish out of this spawn, and a F2 spawn isn't too far off.


----------



## TruongLN

Any photos?


----------



## CindyLouWho

Your fish are lovely, yellow is my favorite color, I'd love to find a yellow betta local to me! =) such pretty babies!


----------



## michaeldelacruz09

sorry i'm still learning how to use this site, but thank you guys for sharing all ur beautiful bettas


----------



## BlueLacee

so... photos????


----------



## Animal Lover37

Quick random question...what does EE stand for when it comes to bettas? i also raise chickens so when i read ee i think easter egger lol 
and btw im not much of a yellow betta type but Matt yours are beautiful!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Animal Lover37 said:


> Quick random question...what does EE stand for when it comes to bettas? i also raise chickens so when i read ee i think easter egger lol
> and btw im not much of a yellow betta type but Matt yours are beautiful!!


Ee stands for elephant ear  this is when the pectoral fins of a betta are oversized... It's not a disease or error in the fish, a lot of betta fish have these big fins and are more harder too find in your local petco and petsmart stores.


----------



## Animal Lover37

Oh ok ya im familiar with eleohant ear its actually one of the traits I want to breed for. I guess its common sense that ee stood for elephant ear lol thanks blu


----------



## BlueInkFish

Animal Lover37 said:


> Oh ok ya im familiar with eleohant ear its actually one of the traits I want to breed for. I guess its common sense that ee stood for elephant ear lol thanks blu


Hehe yup no prob! What kind if tail type are you trying too breed as well if ou don't mind me asking?!


----------



## Animal Lover37

Im more of a halfmoon type gal but I would really like to achieve the rose petal and or feather style. Other than that maybe DT but for those I would have to see how they turn out first


----------



## EpicBetta

Wow! Your fish are amazing!!!! I WANT that butterfly one but I dont have my 33 gallon long divided tank yet!


----------



## MattsBettas

Thank you all . 

Animal Lover37, it's worth noting that while the rose or feather tail trait may look nice, it isn't good to breed for- it can easily lead to serious problems, like a genetic defect called xfactor, tails that the body cannot support, fin biting, etc. Intentionally breeding for these traits is borderline inhumane. 

I figure since this thread is already bumped sharing some grown up photos of one of them won't hurt :-D. On another note, I bought the boy that I will use for the F2 spawn yesterday...


----------



## BlueInkFish

MattsBettas said:


> Thank you all .
> 
> Animal Lover37, it's worth noting that while the rose or feather tail trait may look nice, it isn't good to breed for- it can easily lead to serious problems, like a genetic defect called xfactor, tails that the body cannot support, fin biting, etc. Intentionally breeding for these traits is borderline inhumane.
> 
> I figure since this thread is already bumped sharing some grown up photos of one of them won't hurt :-D. On another note, I bought the boy that I will use for the F2 spawn yesterday...


O__O plzzzz share those photos!!!!


----------



## Animal Lover37

Oh wow I didnt know thst Matt :/ thrre goes my hopes and dreams...lol jk I guess thst settles it I will focus on normal beautiful halfmoons 

And im with blu...pictures please!! Lol


----------



## MattsBettas

litelboyblu said:


> O__O plzzzz share those photos!!!!





Animal Lover37 said:


> Oh wow I didnt know thst Matt :/ thrre goes my hopes and dreams...lol jk I guess thst settles it I will focus on normal beautiful halfmoons
> 
> And im with blu...pictures please!! Lol


:-D

























This is the girl who will mother the F2 spawn if all goes well. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Animal Lover37

Love the coloring!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Omg I want ! I want! I wannnnnnt!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevinap2

I wish you weren't/I were in Canada so I could get a female or two from you for my sorority.


----------



## MattsBettas

Animal Lover37 said:


> Love the coloring!!





litelboyblu said:


> Omg I want ! I want! I wannnnnnt!!!!!!!!





kevinap2 said:


> I wish you weren't/I were in Canada so I could get a female or two from you for my sorority.


Thank you all! These have turned out to be quite popular fish, hopefully they'll get even better in F2...


----------



## EpicBetta

I love the yellow and blue... A lot of them look like the mommy! 

Yellow+Blue=
EpicBetta WANTTTS!


----------



## anitsirk92

Wow! Your babies are beautiful. Amazing job and sorry to hear about the mama. At least she was able to make amazing babies.


----------



## MattsBettas

Thank you! Oh my goodness... This spawn is over a year old now! I'm actually a bit honored to see that this thread is somehow still active... Lol. 

Keep your eyes out for a spawn log with a mother from this spawn (pics of her should be on page 12 or 13), hopefully after (Canadian) Thanksgiving (middle of October).


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm defeniatley waiting!


----------



## hgual22

Waiting! Such pretty fish omg!


----------



## Tress

Happy thanksgiving 
Hope to see you up and breeding again. You said you had a father picked out, could we see some pics of him?


----------



## MattsBettas

Tress said:


> Happy thanksgiving
> Hope to see you up and breeding again. You said you had a father picked out, could we see some pics of him?


Pictures of the dad are in my journal, here's some old ones for an idea (no new shots :-(). He has grown since then. Like I said before he'll get a real photo shoot before he goes into the spawn tank. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=147561&page=161


----------



## Tress

Ahh him, I remember him!


----------

